# A good prime for E-Mount ?



## Siddhartht (Jul 14, 2015)

Well, I am planning to buy a Prime in 20-50mm category for my A6000, any suggestions. It will act as a primary lens for my system(yes, primary!!). 
My budget is around 500USD.

Although I am kind of more inclined towards Sony 35/1.8, the Zeiss 32/1.8 is also a good option, since the price difference is not much. (Confused between these two mainly, any more suggestions ?)


----------



## nac (Jul 14, 2015)

Less than a handful of guys here have Sony CSC, and Amlan is the only one more frequent. He can help you with that... Try google too...


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 14, 2015)

nac said:


> Less than a handful of guys here have Sony CSC, and Amlan is the only one more frequent. He can help you with that... Try google too...



Well, technically, Sony 35mm seems to be the "best" under 500(googling...reviews...dpreview forum), but.....I'm kind of hoping to prevent the buyers remorse. I'm not much into "brand" hype, but I have used the old Zeiss, and they were kind of unmatched.


----------



## IamMrH (Jul 25, 2015)

Check the Sigma DN series lenses.saw on olx (bangalore). one photographer was selling 19mm & 60mm lens since he is upgrading to Nikon D810.


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 25, 2015)

IamMrH said:


> Check the Sigma DN series lenses.saw on olx (bangalore). one photographer was selling 19mm & 60mm lens since he is upgrading to Nikon D810.



Agh, well I can buy brand new Sigma DN here, for cheap. But the problem with DN is that there is no image stabilization, and at 2.8 they are not that spectacular if price of Sony 1.8 (Both 50 and 35) is considered.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 26, 2015)

Zeiss, there's not a ton of difference between the two you mentioned bit the zeiss has really good reviews all over. 

If you spending the money do take one with IS, helps a lot in low light situations like indoors without a flash.


----------

